# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] επισκευη ραδιοενισχυτη kenwood kr-2090

## papkir

αγαπητοι φιλοι γεια σας , αφου αλλαξα ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους μερικους πολυεστερικους , καθαρισα με αερα , και επιδιορθωσα καποιες κολησεις , καθαρισα τα ποντεσιομετρα και ολους τους διακοπτες το εν λογω  μηχανημα δουλεψε και μαλιστα θα ελεγα πολυ καθαρα και καλα οσο αφορα τον ενισχυτη του.
τα προβληματα που υπηρχαν αλλα δεν διορθωθηκαν ειναι τα εξης:
1. το οργανακι ( ιδιο για fm και am ) για το σημα του ραδιοφωνου στα φμ λειτουργει ενω στα αμ δειχνει συνεχως μεγιστο
2. στο fm stereo απο το δεξι καναλι ακουγεται περισοτερο φυσημα (θορυβος) ενω απο το αριστερο οχι
αν καποιος μπορει να δωσει μια βοηθεια απο την εμπειρια και την γνωση του , ευπροσδεκτη
ευχαριστω

----------


## m.tournakis

Καλή σου μέρα φίλε. Εαν άλαξες όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς έλενξε την πολικότητα. Βρες το service manual και έλενξε και από εκεί.Δες και για βραχυκυκλώματα η κομένο διάδρομο. Το πιθανότερο είναι την βλάβη να την δημιούργησες εσύ κατά το άλαγμα των πυκνωτών. Έλενξε πολύ καλα μέση συχνότητα και τον αποδιαμορφωτή stereo. ΜΗΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΡΙΜΕΡ ουτε πηνία !!!
Ίσως έπεσες σε ελατωματικό καινούριο πυκνωτή, ίσως αν και σπάνιο η πολικότητα που αναγράφετε στην πλακέτα να μην είναι η σωστή.
Καλή τύχη..

----------

papkir (03-12-12)

----------


## papkir

φιλε μανωλη καλη μερα και σ εσενα , και καλο μηνα ,σ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα το προβλημα *το ειχε και απο πριν* οποτε δεν δημιουργηθηκε με το αλλαγμα των πυκνωτων ,μαλλον θα πρεπει να βρω το σερβις μανουαλ και πιθανολογω οτι ειναι θεμα ρυθμισης , οσο για τον ελεγχο της μεσης συχνοτητας πως μπορω να τον κανω ;
ευχαριςτω και παλι

----------


## m.tournakis

Αρχίκα χρειάζεσαι το service manual γιατί αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει και αν είσαι τυχερός θα αναφέρει την ευθυγράμηση του δέκτη.
Χρειάζεσαι σίγουρα παλμογράφο καλό θα είναι να φτάνει τα 100MHz, γενήτρια υψήλων συχνοτήτων και αυτη να φτάνει τα 100MHz και να διαμορφωνεται κατά συχνότητα ,επίσεις γεννήτρια multiplexer STEREO για την ρύθμιση του STEREO .

Ο δέκτης είχε ξαναεπισκευαστεί η εσύ τον άνοιξες για πρώτη φορά ?

----------

papkir (03-12-12)

----------


## papkir

> Ο δέκτης είχε ξαναεπισκευαστεί η εσύ τον άνοιξες για πρώτη φορά ?


ο ενισχυτης φαινεται να εχει επιδιορθωθει στο ενα καναλι , ο δεκτης δεν δειχνει (οπτικα τουλαχιστον) σημαδια επισκευης

----------


## papkir

τελικα το προβλημα ηταν απο το ολοκληρωμενο , αλλαχθηκε και ο θορυβος σταματησε , τωρα τι προβλημα ειχε το ολοκληρωμενο δεν μπορω να ξερω
ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## m.tournakis

Αν θέλεις γράψε και πιο ολοκληρωμένο άλαξες..

----------


## papkir

καλημερα φιλε μανωλη , το ΗΑ1156w

----------

